# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Ένα σταντ για τον Νόμπελ.

## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

σκεφτομαι και εγω νακανω ενα μεγαλυτερο σταντ για τον νομπελ...(τωρα εχω φτιαξει ενα μινι...που προοριζοταν για παροτλετ...)
λεω να το κανω απο ευκαλυπτο...αλλα αυτο θα γινει οταν θα εχω χωρο...

λεω επισης να κανω ενα δυχτι αναριχησης...αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα σκαρφαλωνει ο νομπελ...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

η κατασκευη του σταντ για τον νομπελ προχωραει...ειναι απλο αλλα καλυτερο απο το προιγουμενο!
αν κανω σημερα τον πατο θα σας το διξω...αλλιως σε λιγες μερες...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ετοιμο!
ο κορμος ειναι απο ευκαλιπτο και οι πατυθρες απο ελια...
στον κορμο πανω απο καθε πατυθρα εχει γατζακια για να κραμασω παιχνιδια!
ο κορμος βιδοθηκε στο ξυλο-πατο με 2 Γ και μια βιδα απο κατω απο τον πατω στη μεση του κορμου...οι πατυθρες ειναι επισεις βιδομενες στον κορμο...

ο νομπελ ειναι λιγο ψαρομενος στη φωτογραφια..μιας και ειναι η πρωτη του φορα που το συνανταει...τωρα που σας γραφω ομως τραγουδαει μια δικια του διασκευη ενω καθετε στο σταντ...και αφου το διορθοσε λιγο με το ραμφος του!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Άγγελε είναι πολύ όμορφο.Μου αρέσει.Πως και δεν έβαλες κάτι για πλαϊνό έτσι ώστε να συγκρατεί κανα σκουπιδάκι όταν βάλεις κάποιο μπολάκι με λίγο φαγητό;

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

στο σταντ μπολακι με σπορακια δεν βαζω..φαγητο μονο στο κλουβι..για να εχει και ενα λογο να θελει να μπει μεσα...

ενα κουκουναρτι με μελι και σπορακια του φτιαχνω για να ασχολειτε...αλλα μη φανταστεις...αλλο κοκατιλ αλλου κονουρακι  :winky:  ...με ενα φαρασακι τα μαζευω ολα...

----------


## alkisti

ειναι καταπληκτικοοοο !!!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟ !!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

